# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Cần giấy tờ gì khi check in Air Asia ?

## vemaybayduyduc

Bạn chưa biết về các giấy tờ chuẩn bị cho chuyến bay Air Asia, vui lòng gọi cho *Đại lý vé máy bay Air Asia*. Chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn.
Khi bắt đầu khởi hành cho chuyến bay *Air Asia*,  bạn nên chuẩn bị các giấy tờ đầu đủ. Những giấy tờ gì cần thiết để  check-in cho chuyến bay? Duy Đức sẽ liệt kê đầy đủ giúp bạn biết về các  thủ tục cho chuyến bay thuận tiện hơn.
Trước khi lên máy bay bạn  sẽ được hướng dẫn check in tại sân bay, thủ tục này rất quan trọng, hoàn  thành xong thử tục này bạn mới được phép lên máy bay. Để việc check-in  được thuận lợi, bạn hãy nhớ mang theo đầy đủ các giấy tờ cần thiết cho  chuyến bay thuận lợi hơn, tránh những điều không mong muốn sảy ra cho  hành trình của bạn.




Để có thể làm thủ tục *check in tại sân bay Air Asia*, các bạn cần phải có: *vé máy bay Air Asia*  (mã code vé), chứng minh thư hay hộ chiếu/visa (chuyến quốc tế). Với  trường hợp không có chứng minh thư bạn có thể thay bằng giấy tờ sau:
-   Giấy phép lái xe
-   Thẻ Kiểm soát an ninh hàng không
-   Thẻ nhận dạng của các Hãng hàng không Việt Nam
-   Giấy chứng nhận nhân thân có xác nhận của Công an phường, xã nơi cư trú
-   Chứng minh thư của các lực lượng vũ trang
-   Thẻ Đại biểu Quốc hội
-   Thẻ Đảng viên
-   Thẻ Nhà báo
Đối với hành khách là trẻ em dưới 14 tuổi cần phải xuất trình 1 trong những loại giấy tờ sau:
-   Giấy khai sinh, nếu dưới 1 tháng tuổi phải có giấy chứng sinh.
-    Giấy xác nhận của tổ chức xã hội dành cho trẻ em của tổ chức đang nuôi  dưỡng, và giấy chỉ có giá trị 6 tháng kể từ ngày xác nhận.
-   Đi một mình ở chuyến nội địa, hành khách phải có giấy cam kết của người đại diện pháp luật.
-    Trẻ em chưa có hộ chiếu, có thể ghi họ tên, ngày tháng sinh, ảnh của  trẻ dán vào hộ chiếu của người đại diện pháp luật là cha mẹ đẻ; cha mẹ  nuôi hay người giám hộ.
Duy Đức mong rằng những thông tin về những loại giấy tờ cần thiết khi làm thủ tục *check-in* tại sân bay trên đây sẽ giúp các bạn có thể chủ động và giảm bớt rủi ro về sự thiếu hụt giấy tờ khi ra sân bay.
Đại lý *vé máy bay Air Asia* có một chuyến bay vui vẻ!

_CTY TNHH TMDV DUY ĐỨC
 687 Lạc Long Quân, F.10, Q. Tân Bình
 Tel: 08.3601 88 24 / 25 / 26 / 27
 Điện thoại: 0918 234 072 – 0916 234 072 – 0912 134 072 – 0916 134 072
 Email: phongveduyduc@gmail.com
 Website: http://airasiasaigon.com_

----------

